# Cheap And Easy Clown Blaster



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ingenious...and a well-made how-to video.


----------



## hevnsnt (Oct 14, 2017)

This is legit. Thanks, I am going to make one this year. Thank you for sharing. Also, learn to solder, it is easy!


----------

